# Battery saver app for android tablet



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I see most battery savers are for mainly android phones. Are there any good free apps for android tablets?

Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

A quick search in the marketplace found this app that says it supports Honeycomb tablets.

https://market.android.com/details?id=imoblife.batterybooster&feature=search_result


----------



## xiaoliu (Nov 3, 2011)

A quick search in the marketplace found this app


----------

